
Supermac War Story 8: Cats and Dogs - Admitting a Mistake  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/04/23/supermac-war-story-8-cats-and-dogs-admitting-a-mistake/
======
ableal
This one is OK, but 'Supermac War Story 6' is much more informative about the
job of marketing: [http://steveblank.com/2009/04/09/supermac-war-story-6-the-
jo...](http://steveblank.com/2009/04/09/supermac-war-story-6-the-job-of-
marketing-mission-statements-mission-intent-and-core-values/)

I read it now, and tried to submit under a 'picked-quote' title: _We will
create end-user demand and drive it into the sales channel_ , but it had
already been submitted a couple of weeks ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=554590> ).

Perhaps the guys over at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575966> could
benefit from it, too.

